

Ask HN: Alternative for Truecrypt - GBiT

Due to recent events with Truecrypt security, what alternatives and tools we have for secure disk encryption?
======
tptacek
If you're using a Mac, Filevault 2 is sector-level AES-XTS with a solid user
interface and good performance.

------
buro9
My scenario is simply replacing TrueCrypt volumes.

I use TrueCrypt volumes to store personal files like scans of passport, credit
card info, 2FA codes, etc.

These volumes are then on NAS or USB sticks, though a couple are in Dropbox
for emergency remote access (those 2FA codes).

I primarily access everything via Linux, but the emergency scenario means I
would like to be able to access via Windows and/or Mac.

I'm looking for super-simple, and ideally packaged binaries that do not need
elevated privileges to run... as these deal with the emergency scenarios.

------
enscr
I have been trying out alternatives for more than 1 year and I feel nothing
good & reliable exists for Windows (other than BitLocker - need to upgrade to
enterprise/utimate/pro). The feature set of Truecrypt was pretty neat.

I doubt there'll be a good alternative anytime soon. I'm guessing the data is
sensitive enough that you don't want to experiment with tools that aren't
widely adopted.

------
runjake
Mac: FileVault for FDE, encrypted disk images for files.

Linux: dm-crypt for FDE, gpg for files -- or dm-crypt with loopback volumes.

Windows: BitLocker for FDE (unless you are a potential US IC target, but then
why would you use an OS from a company who has a proven history of being eager
to work with the US IC), gpg for files.

~~~
xcrunner529
Asymetric for files? Wouldn't that be slow? Or does GPG automatically do a
combo?

I had used OpenSSL's enc tool before and seems to work too. The sucky thing is
that I liked having a tool where I at least had access on my iOS devices. With
encrypted disk images (ironically) that wouldn't be the case whereas I at
least had read access to TC volumes.

------
ph5il
Anyone know if a group is organizing to take on dev for Truecrypt?

~~~
mlok
I have found these : * [http://truecrypt.ch/](http://truecrypt.ch/) *
[https://github.com/bwalex/tc-play](https://github.com/bwalex/tc-play)

------
higherpurpose
I'd like to see one based on Threefish' 1024-bit blocks.

~~~
tptacek
Why?

